# 20ga. 870 in 12ga frame



## flookhere (Jan 29, 2004)

:roll: Does anyone know for sure if Remington or anyone else ever made a slug barrel for the old 20 gauge 870's built in a standard 12 ga. frame? Flookhere,just like Lookhere
MMF


----------



## leeroyboy (Oct 20, 2005)

:lol: Yep, Remington did. I have the 870 Wingmaster 20 gauge Magnum in what is now called the "standard"....they were built on the 12 gauge frame with a necked down barrel. I bought my shotgun years ago and also bought the slug barrel for it. It shoots great. I do believe you can find them on e-bay, but make darn sure you ask the seller if he can put a quarter through the barrel ring!!! That's the test to make sure it's a "standard" 20 gauge. If a quarter goes through there, it'll work on your shotgun. And nope, I'm not quite ready to part with my barrel :lol: Hope this helps out!!!!!


----------

